# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم شعار

## شمريه وافتخر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذي اول مشاركه لي معكم وابي تصميم شعار لمدرسه خاصه

اذا ممكن تفيدوني واكون شاكره لكم

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

مافيه احد رد علي طلبي وينكم يااهل الاردن الكرام سعوديه وطالبه منكم  مساعده

----------


## حسان القضاة

حياك الله اختي..اتركي اسم المدرسة ..وان شاء الله اليوم اجهزلك تصميم ..واشوف التعديلات الي بدك اياها على الشعار بعد تنفذه ....وحياك الله
في انتظارك

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

منارات العلم الاهليه رياض اطفال 

ابغاه  شعار يكون ملون وغريب لطباعته  علي مكاتباتنا الرسميه واللوحه الخارجيه

الله يجزاك كل خير

تحياتي لك

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا اختي 

اخترتي المكان الصحيح 

ما بتطلعي من هون الا وانتي راضيه 


اهلا وسهلا

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

اسعدني مرورك وتفضلك بالمساعده

----------


## حسان القضاة

*تفضلي اختي ..4 تصاميم اتمنى ان يعجبك واحد منها علما بان التصميم الذي يعجبك ساقوم بالتعديلات التي ترغبي بها عليه كنوع ولون الخط ومحتوى اللوجو
تحياتي















*

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

هلابك اخ حسان

الصوره الاولى من حيث الفخامه اعجبتني 

بس مافمت وش ترمز له الصوره ؟

والثانيه تدل على روضة ولكن عاديه 

هل يتم دمج بعض من الصوره الثانيه الى الصوره الاولى ؟

انا انتظر ردك الان 

وماقصرت على جهودك وهذا مو غريب عليكم المساعدة والفزعه

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

مساء الخير......

استاذ حسان  عدلت لي علي التصميم الاول انا بنتظار التصميم
واذا امكن ترسلهم علي الايميل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مرحبا كيفك اخ حسان
بدي اطلب منك طلب بدي تصمملي شعار
زي الشعارات التي تنطبع على الكروت 
الكرت شخصي يعني عليه رقم التلفون والعنوان بالاضافة الى الشعار
بتقدر تساعدني بهالشيء
اذا قدرت 
ابعتلي اياه على الايميل تبعي بستنى ردك على احر من الجمر

----------

